# help with dx code - Supraspinatus tendinosis and partial



## fisherdawnmarie (Nov 10, 2008)

Supraspinatus tendinosis and partial tear of the articular surface of the tendon near the insertion. 

Would you code 726.10 and 840.6 or just 726.10?

Thank you.


----------



## crodgers (Nov 10, 2008)

*Supraspinatus syndrome*

You will use either 726.10 or 840.6, not both.  726.10 is for a non-traumatic tear, usually degenerative. 840.6 would be a tear that was a result of a trauma. 
Cindy Rodgers, CPC


----------

